# Vostock K3 Sub Review



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thought you K3 lovers might like to read this:

K3 review

Read the review then come back here and get the watch from Roy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fab link George, but now I really want one!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Me too PG, me too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And me


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, nice link, I recognise his name from various Invicta/Roilex/Seiko comparisons. he writes a good review.









Anyone on the forum have one and like to give his opinion?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Anyone on the forum have one and like to give his opinion


I have one of Roys Lunokhods, which I believe is basically the same item.

I posted somewhere on the Forum (see Review section) my impressions.

Basically, the thing has been extaordinarilly accurate and for the price which Roy is asking, represents exceptional value for money.

It has been a super buy.

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan the man has one too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Stan the man has one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one for a very short time PG, it arrived damaged and Roy gave me a refund. I had a quick look at it and can confirm that it is well finished and assembled, far better than Boctok (east) products.

Even the winding and setting is much better.

Fitting a good movement like 2416b (derived) to a good quality case makes a watch to be reckoned with at a very good price.

Russian watch movements are based on old swiss designs and all it takes is a little care in assembly to get them to the position where they rival some much more expensive movements. Not pretty (by some peoples standards), I grant you, but very efficient and workman like.

I bought the Elgin in place of the damaged K3 but I would certainly consider owning a K3, well worth every penny.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah sorry to here it was damaged Stan. I did wonder why no pictures had surfaced.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Ah sorry to here it was damaged Stan. I did wonder why no pictures had surfaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was one hell of a good looking watch PG, I might get another when I've sorted through those 32 that are on the way.
















Anyone for a pendant watch?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Keep trying Stan - someone will turn up...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL said:


> Keep trying Stan - someone will turn up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Christmas presents then.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not those toon army ones though, they might never come back!!!

On second thoughts...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL said:


> Not those toon army ones though, they might never come back!!!
> 
> On second thoughts...
> 
> ...


Dunner worry lad, they will go to those that have earned them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Two Tone






























I`ve an idea Stan, you could give out the pendants as prizes in photo competions, that would encourage people


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Not those toon army ones though, they might never come back!!!
> ...


I sincerely hope that means that Messrs Shepherd and Souness will not be on your list then!!
























Never mind, next season we all start with the same points


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wait until you see the GMT versions ... then you'll really know what

'wanting' is all about.... drooling too.....


----------

